# Left front fender repair



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hnurcaj said:


> Hi
> Looking for detailed instructions on how to remove and replace left front fender on
> 2012 Chevy Cruze. Any thoughts?


Welcome Aboard!
















Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

